# Opinion on Jones Flagship



## Swiftspeed10 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey I am currently shopping for a new board and want some opinions.

I am an East Coast rider who mainly rides at Hunter Mountain, Mount Snow, and Killington with a few other East Coast mountains sprinkled in. I ride about 20-25 days a year, and this is my second "serious" year riding. By serious year, I mean that I had always gone in the past, like once a year, but mainly stuck to falling leaf on green trails. Last year I got serious about snowboarding and really worked hard to learn to ride well. I am very comfortable on both blacks and double blacks and dabble in the park maybe 10-15% of my day.

I currently ride a K2 Subculture (157) and was thinking about purchasing the Jones Flagship Snowboard (158 perhaps?) The things that I am concerned about are:
1) Magne-Traction: I tend to ride around even at slow speeds on an edge so as to maintain speeds in flatter areas. I heard the the magne-traction can take away from the natural feel of carving. Again, I am interested in it because of all the ice and would like an edge that is more "ice ready."
2) Stiffness: Will this stiffer board be not as fun as my medium flex K2?
3) Park: I am not a park rat at all, but I do spend 20 minutes or so fooling around and landing jumps and such. Is this board too unwieldy for such play?

*My stats: 5'8 168lbs*

The board: http://https://www.jonessnowboards.com/gear/solids/flagship.html


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Feb 15, 2016)

Would the Ultra Mountain Twin be perhaps a better purchase for me? Looking to pull the trigger on one of these tonight.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Based on the background you have provided, I would steer you towards the Mountain Twin.

The Flag is a pretty "hard charging" board, that at this point in your riding career, I would suggest is not the board for you right now. The Flag is not so inclined towards "fooling around". ( Calling Neni )

My daughter is riding a Mountain Twin and loves the flexibility of it. She can charge on it when she wants, but it is still playful enough when she is in that mood. It also serves her well on the rare day that white room shows up.

The MT will be a solid step up from what you are currently riding. Perhaps in another year or so you might be in a position to "step up" to a charger like the Flag. 

No matter which board you go with, I would say that the 158 would be the size for you.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> Hey I am currently shopping for a new board and want some opinions.
> 
> I am an East Coast rider who mainly rides at Hunter Mountain, Mount Snow, and Killington with a few other East Coast mountains sprinkled in. I ride about 20-25 days a year, and this is my second "serious" year riding. By serious year, I mean that I had always gone in the past, like once a year, but mainly stuck to falling leaf on green trails. Last year I got serious about snowboarding and really worked hard to learn to ride well. I am very comfortable on both blacks and double blacks and dabble in the park maybe 10-15% of my day.
> 
> ...


I have 3 Jones boards....HoverCraft, Solution and Flagship(2015), my flagship is great but I'm not sure I'd call it a "fun" board....it likes being on STEEP terrain and ridden VERY aggressively and is NOT fun at slow speeds or casual riding....you can't be lazy on the flagship.

Go with something more forgiving and playful, the FS sucks as a one stick quiver


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Agree with @Oldman; OP, you post doesn't sound like Flagship. Flag is my one quiver board and it really isn't what one calls "playful". IDK the MT, if it's a good board a.s.o., but it very likely would fit your riding style better.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

The simple truth is Flag is a pow oriented big mountain board. It's not made for the lower, milder, mostly devoid of fresh pow East Coast slopes. I wouldn't go for Ultra MT either, maybe MT if I'd pick a Jones at all as my one board EC quiver. I personally never found Jones boards fun in the park. They are big line decks that like deeps and steeps and big drops, too torsionally stiff for twisting them around and buttering easily. Maybe one of the twin Rossi decks like Jibsaw that's both playful and stable enough is a better fit for you, I'm sure people here that rode them can make a recommendation.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> The simple truth is Flag is a pow oriented big mountain board. It's not made for the lower, milder, mostly devoid of fresh pow East Coast slopes. I wouldn't go for Ultra MT either, maybe MT if I'd pick a Jones at all as my one board EC quiver. I personally never found Jones boards fun in the park. They are big line decks that like deeps and steeps and big drops, too torsionally stiff for twisting them around and buttering easily. Maybe one of the twin Rossi decks like Jibsaw that's both playful and stable enough is a better fit for you, I'm sure people here that rode them can make a recommendation.


^ Exactly that. Flagship is a terrible fit for what the OP is describing and Ultra MT is not a great board.
Regular MT for the win if you want Jones.


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Feb 15, 2016)

After doing more research I decided to purchase the 2017 Jones Ultra Mountain Twin (157) with the 2017 K2 Lien AT bindings. I tend to stick to groomers as I am an East Coast rider. I think this board and binding combo gives me the perfect setup to elevate my riding to a new level. I am very excited and will have a review for you all in the coming weeks.


----------



## Molly (Dec 28, 2016)

My boyfriend just received the Jones hovercraft from Backcountry.com. We plan a Mt. Bachelor trip next week for it's "debut" ride,( I ride a 154 ENVI Quicksilver Ladies board). Do you have any advice at all on what he can expect?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Molly Masters said:


> My boyfriend just received the Jones hovercraft from Backcountry.com. We plan a Mt. Bachelor trip next week for it's "debut" ride,( I ride a 154 ENVI Quicksilver Ladies board). Do you have any advice at all on what he can expect?


I've been riding since I was 13(I'm now 39) I've ridden many many boards.........my 2014 HoverCraft is my favorite board of all time......the snow in Utah has been so good this winter my flagship hasn't even left the garage yet.

It also rails on groomers, so fun doing tail presses\spins with it in deep powder........phucking AMAZING snowboard.

In fact if I could do it over again I would have gotten a Hovercraft Splitboard instead of a Flagship split.


----------

